# Bei Vollbild auf dem 1. Monitor, wird der 2. schwarz.



## Anarchox (3. September 2011)

Hallo, 

folgendes Problem:

habe einen neuen Rechner erstanden, mit folgender Grafikkarte (GTX 580):
http://www.alternate.de/html/product.../?event=search

An dieser hängen 2 Monitore über DVI:

Hauptbildschirm ein Samsung Syncmaster P2450 und daneben ein kleinerer Syncmaster 930BF.

Bei meinem alten Rechner war es so, dass ich, wenn ich z.B. Bad Company 2  in Fullscreen auf dem Hauptmonitor gespielt habe, konnte ich noch z.B.  auf dem 2. Monitor Twitter lesen oder sonstwas machen.

Seit dem neuen Rechner jedoch, wird der 2. Monitor schwarz,  wenn ich  auf dem 1. was in Vollbild spiele. Einstellungen diesbezüglich habe ich  keine gefunden, die was bewirkt hätten, ist eigentlich auch alles so  eingestellt, wie ich es jahrelang problemlos hatte. Sämtliche Treiber  sind aktuell.

Win7 Home Premium x64

Jemand eine Idee?

Danke!


----------



## Own3r (3. September 2011)

Wie hast du denn die Monitore im Grafikkartentreiber eingestellt? Sind die vielleicht jetzt gekoppelt? Denn bei AMD muss man einen zweiten Monitor im Treiber erstellen/einstellen.


----------



## Anarchox (3. September 2011)

Ist ein Intel Core i7-2600K <- Vielleicht mal zur Ergänzung.

Eingestellt ist einmal unter Windows eben dass der große der Hauptmonitor sein soll und auf den kleinen daneben der Desktop erweitert werden soll.
Im nVidia Control Center habe ich nichts geändert (wohl diesbezüglich aber auch schon damit rumgespielt, ohne Verbesserung), dort steht bei "Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" nichts besonderers, beide sind nur angehakt, man kann auch groß nix umstellen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. September 2011)

Auch mal unter Desktop-Größe und Position einstellen ausprobiert. Gegeben falls auch unter Auflösung - Anpassen...


----------



## Anarchox (3. September 2011)

Ja, auch da habe ich testweise, leider erfolglos, umgestellt.
Habe aber festgestellt, wenn ich (beim Beispiel BC2 bleibend, mehrmals ALT-TAB mache und dann wieder reingehe, bleibt der 2.Monitor sichtbar....ich werde das mal weiter beobachten...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. September 2011)

Das wäre jetzt das nächste gewesen, was ich dir geraten hätte mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## Anarchox (4. September 2011)

Naja, mit ALT-TAB kann halt auch nur ein Workaround sein. Klappt halt nicht bei jedem Spiel. Da gibts ja dann auch gerne welche, die ewig zum Wechsel brauchen oder einem den Versuch schon übel nehmen


----------

